# XPS17 L702x FullHD 3D - Ubuntu 11.04 Bildschirmhelligkeit nicht verstellbar



## Friday13th (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,


Wie der Titel bereits verrät habe ich ein Problem mit meinem neu erworbenen Dell XPS17 mit GeForce GT555M.
Wenn ich in Grub2 bin kann ich die Helligkeit noch beliebig einstellen  mit den Funktionstasten, bin ich aber in Ubuntu drinnen kann ich die  Helligkeit nicht mehr verstellen.
Unter Windoof geht dies allerdings Problemlos. Dachte mir das ist  vielleicht ein Grafikkartentreiber Problem, konnte jedoch keine Lösung  finden.
Was auch noch komisch ist, ist wenn ich den Laptop in Ruhemodus fahre  und wieder "wecke" ist die Helligkeit bei 100% was teilweise extrem  störend sein kann.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt und kann mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Williwutz (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
Ich habe das selbe Problem mit meinen Samsung P480 (Nvidia Geforce GT 330M, Ubuntu 10.10).
Ich kann definitiv sagen das der Grafiktreiber daran Schuld ist, da vor der Installation das Verstellen der Helligkeit noch funktioniert hat. 
Habe auch andere Treiber ausprobiert, es hat jedoch nie funktioniert. 
Nach dem StandBy habe ich ähnliche Probleme allerdings ist danach die Helligkeit komplett heruntergedreht.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem hat(außer keinen Grafikkartentreiber verwenden).


----------



## psuch (22. Juni 2011)

Friday13th schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt und kann mir weiterhelfen!



Naja, zuerst musst Du Dir bewusst werden, dass du zwei Grafikkarten in dem Notebook hast. Eine Karte wird eine Intel HD sein (bei der aktuellen Core i Serie auf jeden Fall!) und die Nvidia Karte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dein Notebook Probleme hat, die korrekte Grafikkarte korrekt anzusprechen. 

Habe selber das XPS15, damit geht es mit 11.04 problemlos. Was ich aber noch installiert habe, damit nicht meine Nvidia Karte den Akku sofort leerlutscht, ist bumblebee. Dieses Tool funktioniert wie Optimus unter Windows, allerdings muss man hier die Karte explizit vor der Nutzung einschalten (optirun32 oder 64 application). 

Zu finden ist das hier: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee

Damit sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben.


----------

